# BranchGroup zur Laufzeit hinzufügen



## aze (11. Okt 2010)

Hi

Ich möchte zur Laufzeit eine neue BranchGroup zum Scenegraphen hinzufügen.Leider passiert nichts wenn ich dies mit der "AddChild" Methode bei einer TransformGroup tue.Was mache ich falsch ?

Schöne Grüße

Aze


----------



## truesoul (12. Okt 2010)

Hallo aze, 

also vom Prinzip läuft das so ab:

Vorhanden Objekte in Liste sichern ( ArrayList z.B ). 

Du hast ein Root (BranchGroup) und dann ein 2.Branchgroup der die Objekte (TransformGroup) enthält. 
Jetzt will man Objekte hinzufügen, und eigentlich baut man den Baum von neu auf mit den hinzugekommenen Objekten. 

1. Entferne 2.Branchgroup vom Root ...
2. Leere 2.BranchGroup ...
3. Objekte 2.BranchGroup hinzufügen ... 
4. 2.BranchGroup dem Root adden

P.S Capabilitys setzen nicht vergessen. (Detach u.a)


----------



## Marco13 (12. Okt 2010)

Klingt (unnötig?)  kompliziert ???:L

Fehlermeldungen? 

Poste ggf. mal ein Stück code


----------



## aze (13. Okt 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.Es lag nicht am "Anhängen zur Laufzeit".

Schöne Grüße

Aze


----------

